
Tilted Twister: A Lego Mindstorms robot that solves Rubik’s cube - toffer
http://tiltedtwister.com/
======
gmurphy
Don't forget jpbrown's CubeSolver from the first-gen mindstorms:
<http://www.jpbrown.i8.com/cubesolver.html>

------
chime
This is the best ad that Lego could ask for Mindstorms NXT. I had absolutely
no idea that it came with touch, light (color), sound, and ultrasonic sensors.
I really want to buy a kit now and see what I can do with it.

~~~
chollida1
You should note that the colour sensor that it comes with can't tell the
yellow and white blocks apart very well. To do what this robot did you will
need to get either different stickers for the rubicks cube or buy a third
party color sensor.

------
ulf
Does anyone have experiencing programming those things using Linux?

~~~
crocowhile
I have a mindstorm kit to play around and I am a linux user. To be honest I
still didn't have time to do anything cool with it but I'd say the best
resource is still this one <http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Lego/index.html>

------
Aximilation
Amazing, awesome job!

